# Reverse Sneezing



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I've been searching back and found this thread:

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=14530&highlight=sneezing

I am a bit concerned about DottyDot - who has just started doing this snorty thing and when I googled reverse sneezing that is exactly what it looks/sounds like.
So having read up about it on line and seen Dawn's thread I was thinking that it was just a Dot thing and if she has a soft palette it is not too serious... and then I'm thinking - would she not have always hada soft palette so why is the reverse sneezing just starting now?
Might it be viral (definitely not kennel cough - I've had dogs with that and it is very different) plus she maybe only does it once every couple of days - but when she does it, she does look a bit panicked.

But then I saw a friend this evening and mentioned it to her and she said 'Oh my goodness we had a labrador who had a soft palette and he had one of those fits and died when we were out walking' 

So we will go and see the vet but right now I am feeling uncharacteristically anxious - someone say something reassuring please....


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Please let us know what the vet says and hope it's all good


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

My mom has had dogs--3 to be exact--who do this and not one has ever died. In fact, Rowdy is 11 years old and has "fits" at least once a week, and from what her vet told her, it's quite common. I do think it's a good idea to get reassurance from your vet since Dot's never been prone to it, but I feel pretty confident everything will be o.k.--she isn't showing any other signs of illness, right?


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Marzi, seriously don't worry about it.
Peanut is prone to it and does it usually at night. I have never heard if a dog dying from it. Your friend's dog must have died due to choking, not due to reverse sneezing. 
Go to the vet for reassurance, but trust me, Dot is fine. By the way, if it is really, really bad, cover the two nostrils until it passes.
I have had dogs (poodles) with this for years.

Dot has plenty of naughtiness in her to last for many years.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Please let us know what the Vet advises Marzi. My Mom had a dog that did this for years and she lived to 13 yrs old. I know when something gets into your head it is a worry until its sorted out. I so hate that panic look and I am thinking that is what bothered you the most. Prayers for wee Dot and I will be watching for your reply.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My first dog used to do it now and then - it was never really a problem just a case of stop and wait for him to finish if he did it during a walk which he did now and then.

Hope all is ok


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks peeps...
I will take her to the vet and get her checked - have my phone with me all the time as I want to video her doing it - but of course like a watched kettle she hasn't done it.
Like Peanut it does seem to happen at night - she suddenly wakes up and starts.
I had read about the nostril thing, so will keep that in mind.
Thanks again.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

yes, Marzi. Keep us posted about what the vet says. 
As I said, Peanut might be blissfully sleep at night and then she does it when she gets up. I really don't think twice about it. After a few seconds of "urgh, urgh, urgh" as in breathing out, she goes back to bed. 

Anyway, as I said, take Dotty Dot to the vet and let us know, I am no vet, but i hope we can reassure you a little bit.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Marzi, definitely don't panic, the vet maybe able to tell if she has a loose palette, I think with Dudley it maybe a sensitive nose that reacts to psome ollens etc that starts it off as he usually does it more in the spring and a friend told me her dog did it every year in the spring, Dudley reacts with severe sneezing if he sniffs alcohol so maybe he is sensitive, he probably only does the reverse sneezing once or twice a year now and not been as bad as the first time so I don't really worry about it, occasionally a dog I am grooming does it, I think it can be brought on by stress/excitement if they are prone to it, if you gently cover the nostrils for a short time it usually helps.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone - just back from vet - who basically looked at me as if I was bonkers as Dot did her yoyo impersonation 
She did check her mouth/throat and confirmed it was clear. I had not seen Dot do it in the last 48 hours so had no video to show.
She suggested that it was probably a reaction, as Dawn suggests Dudley's is - possibly household dust (hahahahahahahahahahaha).
She also said about the nostril pinching and that was pretty much it. Dot bounced out very relieved to have not been stuck with a needle or had her ears vet handled.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus has had a couple of bouts of this too. Good to hear Dot is perfectly Dotty (which we already knew.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad to hear the vet thought you were nuts!! you know what I mean!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Glad to hear the vet thought you were nuts!! you know what I mean!


That can only be said about my Nuts


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad bouncy Dot was declared well and had a good vet visit


----------



## Nancey415 (Feb 3, 2021)

My cockapoo Charlie has recently started reverse sneezing. What's funny is it seems like he only does it in the kitchen. I read that gluten can cause it. Funny when we're in the living room he doesn't. But he's also been exposed to bortadallo so we're visiting the vet on Sunday. Does anyone else have the kitchen thing go on?


----------

